# BB "extra slim fit" dress shirts



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Unlike the slim fit OCBDs, these are "imported".

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...Id=1419265&Parent_Id=662&default_color=Yellow


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

They look good. Narrow emblematics as well...interesting. 

I'll definitely have to pick one up to give it a shot.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Even more noteworthy: can't be certain without seeing the shirt in person, but this appears to be a long-awaited return of their old "Fun" stripes in broadcloth (as opposed to the poncy printed twill they've been offering).

HL


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Huzzah! They have them in 'traditional' fit too for those of us built for comfort. I take this as an early sign of the demise of the non-iron fad. I'd prefer US origin but incremental wins should be recognized - note that the pinpoint oxfords are imported also. I think I'll use my new BB coupon and pick up a few (another excuse is that my daughter spilled clorox cleanup yesterday and ruined a BB pinpoint blue stripe - old unfused collar too  ) Hmm, which three colors to get?


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Aha! - they even have a dress Gordon tartan sport shirt that is not non-iron.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The modern BB button-down collars are unfused, last I checked.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Speas said:


> Huzzah! They have them in 'traditional' fit too for those of us built for comfort. I take this as an early sign of the demise of the non-iron fad. I'd prefer US origin but incremental wins should be recognized - note that the pinpoint oxfords are imported also. I think I'll use my new BB coupon and pick up a few (another excuse is that my daughter spilled clorox cleanup yesterday and ruined a BB pinpoint blue stripe - old unfused collar too  ) Hmm, which three colors to get?


I really, really love my blue stripe pinpoint, so I'd get another one of those, as well as a purple stripe. I also love the light blue stripe:icon_smile:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Incredibly interested, especially since I am extra slim. All dress shirts are too large on me.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Jovan said:


> The modern BB button-down collars are unfused, last I checked.


Just the oxfords, not the pinpoints or, likely, these broadcloths.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I'm going to have to check this out since the BB "slim" I am wearing today could pass for a boat sail


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

pretty interesting!

Looking forward to first hand reports of fit, since like Nerev & Pink & Green, the other "slim fit" shirts are still too blousy for me.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Taliesin said:


> Unlike the slim fit OCBDs, these are "imported".
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...Id=1419265&Parent_Id=662&default_color=Yellow


Only the Brooks OCBDs are US made, the pinpoints and others are imported. This shirt you show here is broadcloth not oxford cloth, thus, not US made. IIRC, the reason the pinpoints are usually made in Malaysia is that they have an international patent on a technique for making flat seams.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Danny said:


> Only the Brooks OCBDs are US made, the pinpoints and others are imported. This shirt you show here is broadcloth not oxford cloth, thus, not US made. IIRC, the reason the pinpoints are usually made in Malaysia is that they have an international patent on a technique for making flat seams.


I'm not sure if you were agreeing or disagreeing with me, but I can tell you that Brooks carries broadcloth shirts that are made in the USA. For instance:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1384096&Parent_Id=662&default_color=White


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I stand corrected. I thought it was only the OC shirts that were US made.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Speas said:


> Just the oxfords, not the pinpoints or, likely, these broadcloths.


... well that is seriously disappointing as hell. I wonder what their reasoning is. Maybe it's the same as, "del Vecchio dislikes unlined collars, thinks they look sloppy, and can't understand why anyone would want them that way."  Kind of terrible reasoning considering they sold well looking "sloppy" and were around long before the soft collar was even in vogue.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Not sure how I feel about this. The "bold stripe" reminds me of the garish stuff that many people I know wear to work.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*"garish stuff"*

If that's "garish" what's you're idea of GTH? Hope it is the return of the "Fun" stripe -- a genuine classic and just what BB should be doing more of. Unless they don't want to be around much longer.


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

*The Shirt Has Arrived*

The new bold striped shirt has arrived at my doorstep. Some of the details:

1) Made in China, not Malaysia.
2) Cuffs are fused.
3) Collar and neck are lightly lined.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Taliesin said:


> I'm not sure if you were agreeing or disagreeing with me, but I can tell you that Brooks carries broadcloth shirts that are made in the USA. For instance:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1384096&Parent_Id=662&default_color=White


The must-iron GF and Luxury shirts are made Stateside, in North Carolina. All the BB nonirons of whatever range (to include GF) are made in Malaysia, in a factory that has some sort of patent on a noniron process.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

farrago said:


> The new bold striped shirt has arrived at my doorstep. Some of the details:
> 
> 1) Made in China, not Malaysia.
> 2) Cuffs are fused.
> 3) Collar and neck are lightly lined.


FAIL.


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> FAIL.


For grins and giggles, I had to buy one to see how it stacked up with one that I bought in 1985.

Aside from the controversy over Brooks' use of offshore manufacturing, the shirt is very well made. The fusing in the cuffs is a distraction, but the lining in the collar is light and does not detract from the collar's roll or softness.

If only Brooks' domestic OCBD's had such a light lining in the collar.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

farrago said:


> For grins and giggles, I had to buy one to see how it stacked up with one that I bought in 1985.
> 
> Aside from the controversy over Brooks' use of offshore manufacturing, the shirt is very well made. The fusing in the cuffs is a distraction, but the lining in the collar is light and does not detract from the collar's roll or softness.
> 
> If only Brooks' domestic OCBD's had such a light lining in the collar.


Good mini review, thank you. I think I'm going to give them a shot.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

I just tried mine on again after washing it. I'm not especially pleased with it. I like the collar which is very soft. The shoulders fit me well, but then it is too tight in the chest and around the hips (of all places) and still too blousy at the waist where it tucks in to my trousers.

It seems like they just made a smaller version of the "slim fit", not more fitted or 'shaped'.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like Brooks has added a number of shirts in the category of must-iron, slim fit. They added all the shirts that they've carried for years in the must-iron regular fit category, including pinpoint oxfords and end-on-ends:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=664


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's about time!


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried on one of the sport shirts in the store this past weekend and was very happy with the fit. The nice thing is they were slim in the waist and hips area so they weren't blousy when tucked in. I'd like to see the fit on the sized ones though. The fit of the sport shirt reminded me a lot of the RL custom fit oxfords.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Here is the problem I see with these shirts:

*It is 3" slimmer across the chest and 1" slimmer across the waist then our slim fit dress shirts.*

I'd be happier if it was reversed.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

MarkY said:


> Here is the problem I see with these shirts:
> 
> *It is 3" slimmer across the chest and 1" slimmer across the waist then our slim fit dress shirts.*
> 
> I'd be happier if it was reversed.


Agreed.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was in BB the other day and picked up a pair of PJ's (Very happy with them) and took a look at the OCBD shirt offerings. I agree -1" in the chest and -3" in the waist would be nicer. I might just stick with their traditional fit (partly because they're mad in the USA) and have my alterations tailor take them in.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The only problem is that there's only so much you can slim them down before you just need a new shirt!


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

pkprd869 said:


> I was in BB the other day and picked up a pair of PJ's (Very happy with them) and took a look at the OCBD shirt offerings. I agree -1" in the chest and -3" in the waist would be nicer. I might just stick with their traditional fit (partly because they're mad in the USA) and have my alterations tailor take them in.


The must-iron slim fit ocbds are made in the USA too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

Jazzer said:


> Agreed.


How big are the armholes now?


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How big are the armholes now?


I would call them 'tiny'. I actually like the collar, chest, and armholes a lot. Fits me like a glove.

After a few times wearing it (since my last post), my only complaint is the waist, which is too 'billowy'.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a slim fit 15-34 that measures 20" across the chest, so an extra slim would have a 37" chest?
That's really small.
I'm curious how it would look, I like slimmer shirts more than the average guy here, but I like to have some extra room and boxiness.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it's odd that they would do 3" in the chest and 1" in the waist. I'm sure a portion of the customers who would be interested in this cut possess lean athletic builds and might still need a little more space in the chest/back.

Do they still have must-iron slim fits? One of the shirts I picked up in Garland was a Made in USA must-iron slim fit and I think it's my favorite shirt.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jazzer said:


> I would call them 'tiny'. I actually like the collar, chest, and armholes a lot. Fits me like a glove.
> 
> After a few times wearing it (since my last post), my only complaint is the waist, which is too 'billowy'.


:aportnoy:

Small armholes on shirts and suits are always a good thing.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Jovan said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> Small armholes on shirts and suits are always a good thing.


Unless your arms don't fit in them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

True. But I gather that whoever buys "extra slim fit" shirts are "extra slim" enough to fit their arms through them. Not only does it look better, it gives more range of movement to the wearer.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just bought 5 of these (all they had in my size). For comparison sake, the 14.5/32 is actually slightly slimmer through the chest, waist, hips and armholes than Black Fleece BB0, if you can believe that. No button on the sleeve placket, but very nice roll on the collar. The broadcloth is silky and the stripes are nice and saturated--definitely reminds me of BB c. 1985. Fused cuffs didn't bother me but we'll see what they look like after laundering.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

BTW, when I asked the sales associate when they were bringing out more models, he told me the company was planning on seeing how these did before committing to further extra slims. Given the publicity push, I find that hard to believe but given the change in pricing on Black Fleece and the production of some BF shirts in China and some tailored clothes in Romania, there's no telling what BB will do. I picked up extra shirts just in case--for those who feel already like this is a failure, short of the BF shirts these are the most contemporary cut and nicest old-school stripes I've seen at BB in a while. Don't knock'em until you've seen them. BTW, the first generation OC ones look like cheesy 80's Ralph Lauren--so if you like those, you'll love these. Stick with BF for OCBD if you're a traditionalist.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

farrago said:


> The new bold striped shirt has arrived at my doorstep. Some of the details:
> 
> 1) Made in China, not Malaysia.
> 2) Cuffs are fused.
> 3) Collar and neck are lightly lined.


Unless I'm missing something, my cuffs are not fused--but they are lined.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

I just ordered the pictured shirt. I'm eager to see it in person and try it on (My local brooks did not have them). I hope they bring out more of a selection of extra slim fit non-non-irons in the future.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Jovan said:


> It's about time!


Interestingly, ArmyHardHat has must iron Made in USA OCBD's in the Extra Slim Fit cut. Can the regular store be far behind?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

But none in my size, of course. :-/


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I heard a rumor over in the Fashion Forum that if the Extra Slim Fit does well, they will be renaming it Slim Fit and getting rid of the current Slim Fit. Has anyone over here heard this rumor (if this turns out to be the case, I'll be going full on trad cut)?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Coleman said:


> I heard a rumor over in the Fashion Forum that if the Extra Slim Fit does well, they will be renaming it Slim Fit and getting rid of the current Slim Fit. Has anyone over here heard this rumor (if this turns out to be the case, I'll be going full on trad cut)?


While I haven't heard this rumor, I can only imagine that it would be true. Carrying 3 different fits in exact sizes is a tremendous amount of inventory and could never be pushed to every retail outlet in sufficient numbers to satisfy the respective demos for each fit.

Good for them if they can move enough to sustain all three, but I doubt it. (I do hope they'd keep the "extra-slim fit" though).


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess they just want me to up my Trad credentials (maybe I'll even switch to Mercer like I've wanted to).


----------

